# Systmes > Windows > IIS >  [ASP.NET] [IIS] .aspx -> Page introuvable

## Unusual

Bonjour,

J'ai dvelopp mon site en ASP.net 3.5 C# et l'ai mis sur un Windows Server 2003.

J'ai configur IIS 6 mais j'ai un problme lorsque j'essaie d'accder  une page .aspx.

J'ai essay sur une simple page html (.htm) et je n'ai pas ce problme... (Elle s'affiche correctement)

J'avais bien trouv un topic sur le site ressemblant  mon besoin



> IIS -> Extensions du service web -> autoriser toutes les extensions du service web pour une application spcifique (ASP.NET v2.0.50727)


Mais aprs avoir aussi autoriser l'extension (qui ne l'tait pas), cela ne change rien. J'ai toujours le mme message :




> La page est introuvable
> Il se peut que la page que vous recherchez ait t supprime, ait chang de nom ou soit momentanment indisponible.
> 
> Essayez les oprations suivantes :
> 
> * Assurez-vous que l'adresse du site Web affiche dans la barre d'adresses de votre navigateur ne contient pas d'erreur.
> * Si vous avez atteint cette page en cliquant sur un lien, contactez l'administrateur du site Web pour lui indiquer que le lien est mal format.
> * Cliquez sur le bouton Prcdent pour essayer un autre lien.
> 
> ...


Y a-t-il autre chose  paramtrer ?
Faut-il  tout prix raliser un dploiement/une installation du site ?

Sur un autre serveur, j'ai effectu la mme chose, sauf que j'ai en plus install Visual Studio et les composants DevExpress ( des fins de dbuggage) et cela fonctionne correctement dessus (mais il y a le mme paramtrage IIS).

Pour information, j'utilise en plus des composants de base de Visual Studio une base oracle (avec les composants correspondant fournis par Oracle)  ainsi que des composants devExpress, mais les DLL ncessaires (cf web.config) sont bien dans le dossier sous-dossier bin du site. Les frameworks sont  jour sur les serveurs.

Je dois aussi avouer que c'est mon premier projet web et que je ne suis pas familiaris avec un tel dploiement...et j'aurais besoin de le faire rapidement...J'ai bien cherch sur le net, mais je n'ai pas russi en suivant les directives spcifies (genre OneClick)...cela ne marche pas non plus.

Quelqu'un pourrait-il m'aider ???

Merci.

----------


## Unusual

Je crois que j'ai trouv...un peu par hasard.

En allant sur les proprits du rpertoire virtuel, en allant dans "configuration" pour voir le mappage des extensions d'applications, j'ai constat que les chemins taient de la forme :

c:\windows\microsoft.net\framework\v2.0.50727*\\*aspnet_isapi.dll

au lieu de 

c:\windows\microsoft.net\framework\v2.0.50727*\*aspnet_isapi.dll

Je ne sais pas comment cela est arriv  :8O: , mais cela empchait l'interprtation des fichiers correspondant aux extensions spcifies...maintenant, cela marche  ::lol::

----------

